# Kreg K4 JIg Adapter



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

All,

I've built a nice jig to use with my K4 pocket hole system, but I am knocking my head against the wall trying to find a dust collection adapter that will allow me to connect this to my Standard Ridgid Shop Vac hose.

I see that the new Kreg Jigs ( $150.00) have a standard duct port built into them now, but this jig works perfect, and I don;t want to give it up because of a crappy dust port decision by Kreg - thoughts, suggestions, solutions???


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I have no idea where I found it, but I found an adaptor that fit the ID of the Kreg port so I could attach it to my shop vac. I’ve had it for several years and it seems to fit other Kreg pocket hole jigs as well.

Don’t give up, the adaptor exists.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Terry Q said:


> I have no idea where I found it, but I found an adaptor that fit the ID of the Kreg port so I could attach it to my shop vac.


Photo please, might help the search.









Dust Right FlexiPort Power Tool Hose Kit, 3' to 12' Expandable


Expanding dust hose with flexible, universal port system connects to nearly any handheld power tool!




www.rockler.com




Rockler has several adapter kits like this, if you don't find something more specific one of these should work. One that fits on the outside of the Kreg port, hose clamp it in place.

The expandable hose contracts when the vac is on, so that feature isn't great.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The big 2 1/2” shop hoses are pretty much unusable for hand tool collection.

The kit BB ^ refers to is the way to go. The hoses that are not as stiff, and have flexible ends that make using adapters much easier.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> The kit BB ^ refers to is the way to go. The hoses that are not as stiff, and have flexible ends that make using adapters much easier.


It's the only such product that I've used, so good to hear what others think of it.

As I said the hose contracts when the vac is on enough to pull on the tool, so that feature is a bunch of hooey, unless the tool is in a fixed position or you don't mind the tug. But as @DrRobert said the hose has good flexibility, I like that too. The hose can give you annoying static shocks, I haven't tried grounding it. Rockler does have a kit with a fixed length hose, maybe being a small diameter it still has good flexibility?










The 2 tools I use it most often for are the ROS and a plunge base DeWalt router. If it's a tool that moves I use a hose clamp to keep the adapter on. I need to buy some shorter clamps lol. Note the masking tape shim keeping the coupler on the other end of the hose, and all of the parts are from Rockler. The standard vac products non-standard.  For something like your Kreg that doesn't move while in use it'd be easy to set the jig in place with the adapter off and then put it on without a clamp when you are ready to drill, it should stay on for that.









A motorcycle tie down strap hung from paracord stretched tight across the ceiling to hold the hose and cord a few feet above the table. The hose is a tight fit, stretch it to fit the hook into a groove.

Edit: Rockler has a 20% off sale on it's dust hose and fittings until 27 February 2022.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

If you look in the plumbing section there are usually rubber reducers that might work. In the past I used a plumbing rubber end cap that I drilled out to attach my vac to a Rigid oscillating bench sander. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

bargoon said:


> If you look in the plumbing section there are usually rubber reducers that might work. In the past I used a plumbing rubber end cap that I drilled out to attach my vac to a Rigid oscillating bench sander. Just a thought.


Yep, you have to get creative getting a vac setup to work for you.


----------



## ronteti1 (11 mo ago)

Kutz Twice said:


> All,
> 
> I've built a nice jig to use with my K4 pocket hole system, but I am knocking my head against the wall trying to find a dust collection adapter that will allow me to connect this to my Standard Ridgid Shop Vac hose.
> 
> ...


i found a adapter at rockler that will work got to find a away to secure the hose though so the weight of the hose wont pull the adapter out of the jig


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry I didn’t back to you sooner but it’s a 2 hour drive to my workshop.

The label was still on the adaptor which might provide enough info to find it. Looks like the manufacturer is Woodstock international but the first few letters have rubbed off.

I use a Ridgid shop vac with the Kreg pocket hole jig. Using the shop vac hose is not a big deal since the Kreg jig doesn’t get moved around when in use.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Here it is:









2-1/2" x 1-1/4" Reducer at Grizzly.com


This 2-1/2" x 1-1/4" Reducer reduces 2-1/2" OD hose to 1-1/4" OD hose. Features tapered sides for friction fit.




www.grizzly.com


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

You can get that reducer anywhere shop vac parts are sold. It's a standard item on the shelf.



https://www.menards.com/main/tools/wet-dry-vacuums-accessories/wet-dry-vacuum-2-1-2-to-1-1-4-adapter/st08-2712/p-7720120059268748-c-10092.htm?tid=7833775380069537361&ipos=13


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you so much guys - my apology for the delayed response - been traveling for work - I found exactly what I needed:
Adapter on Amazon


----------

